# 2-23-08 NE Ohio



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a few I took with my phone!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow you actually have some snow piles down there now.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice Ron!!!!!!!!! How much snow was on that lot?

Steve, I think we need to go down there and show him how to stack a pile with the plow, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Some where around 2"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So you could plow and talk to me at the same time!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

grandview;525546 said:


> So you could plow and talk to me at the same time!


LOL Yep..

Theres no 14" like u had but it is what it is lol


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

I Dont Know How I Did This


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

But 3 Post Came Up LMAO


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice Pictures Ron About Time We Get To See Ya In Action


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

nice pics ther ron! lets see the whole fleet!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

nickplowing1972;525778 said:


> nice Pictures Ron About Time We Get To See Ya In Action


LOL Thanks nice, I told you i do work  Thanks for the 3 post lol


RhinoL&L;525852 said:


> nice pics ther ron! lets see the whole fleet!!


Shawn, I will get them its hard to do sometimes lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

He does actually plow. I thought he just talked to us on the phone in the comfy confines of his office. j/k

Nice pictures. That is the flatbed you keep talking about right? Is that a dollar genral store from the sign?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice pics ...........


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL Yes I do plow.

That is the Dollar Gen and Payless Shoes Plaza we service. The Dollar Gen I talk about all the time is the one down here in Minerva we plow, Which is the one that wants treated like a Dr office LOL

Yep thats my flat bed


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

i have to say 2 things to ya ron lots look clean and sorry for the bashing..


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

StoneDevil;526132 said:


> i have to say 2 things to ya ron lots look clean and sorry for the bashing..


Thanks, we try to keep every thing looking good, Also we try to watch how much salt we have to put down, so the cleaner the less we use.

I have worked hard to get to where I am in town.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well keep up the good work, oh nice gold mine,, I'm sure the PITTSBURGH area has tons of salt mild winter for us


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks... I do feel bad for the guys on the East


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

StoneDevil;526144 said:


> well keep up the good work, oh nice gold mine,, I'm sure the PITTSBURGH area has tons of salt mild winter for us


Pittsburgh here I come. lol


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well if u do come to town, dont forget to hit the southside and all the bars that there


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

If I go get salt it will in and out and no time to drink where ever I go.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I hear that JP


----------

